# Best Place to fish



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

My daughter asked me to take her fishing either Fri or Sat. Judging by the conditions where would my best bet be Pensacola Pier, Fort Pickens pier or maybe you have a better spot?


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

Navarre pier is pretty good


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

How old is your daughter? Mine are 2 and 3 and I keep em happy with pinfish off local docks. If she's older Navarre pier has been doing well lately. Gotchas and live shrimp should keep you busy.


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

9 She has caught a lot of small redfish and then a bunch of trashfish. i want her to catch something worthwhile.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

bob sykes has been producing some decent fish.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

JMHO, but the piers might be a little crazy right now.

Between those two, I would choose Ft. Pickens.


----------



## Huggz13 (Apr 9, 2012)

Ft. Pickens - the sheepshead bite is still pretty good right now.


----------



## chano (Apr 15, 2012)

if you are still planning on taking her shoot me a pm and ill give you one of my favorite spots. Its a perfect place to take your kid. I take my daughter there all the time.


----------

